# pics



## prairieghost (Jul 17, 2010)

sent from my phone.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool pictures, nice and neatly built 

Can you post the measurements too please...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice, but I wish the pictures were right side up!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm Dizzy LOL


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

good thing my monitor turns around lol.


----------



## prairieghost (Jul 17, 2010)

*dizzy*

Might have a little roller in ya! Seriously, sorry about the pics. I was having trouble posting so had to from my phone and it wouldn't let me rotate them.


----------



## prairieghost (Jul 17, 2010)

*measurements*

Hello, thanks . As for measurements I don't know exact numbers. I'm not a carpenter by any means and no plans to go by. Just an idea. Its roughly 6 foot tall and 4 foot wide on the front and 5 foot tall by 4 foot wide in the back. That gave me 1 foot of slope in the roof give or take. I kind of did a mock up when I was framing to see what it looked like and tweaked it as I saw fit. As for the side, I didn't want it to be square so I made them 3 and a half feet across. This made it easier to reach in and handle the birds if I needed to. I'm not very tall so being a little shallower helps a lot. The door is 36 inches by 24 inches. This allows me to block the entrance with my body so as to not let the birds I need to slip out. The aviary is 2 foot by 2 foot by 3 feet. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I had a idea to do a loft like that but abandoned the idea because i wanted to be able to walk in it The idea was to build 2 like that 4'x4'put the front facing each other with the door on the sides the side would be the front 6' apart then put the aviary between them2' off the ground and a roof that slants back from front to back between the 2 lots did it on paper it looks cool.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

my head is stuck side ways


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

it looks very nicely built and sturdy so good work , my only advice would be to add another window to it for ventilation and light


----------



## prairieghost (Jul 17, 2010)

*ventilation*

Yeah , after I finished I realized it needed more ventilation. So I built a screen door out of the left over wire from the aviary. Birds see to really like it . They've been spending more time on there perched than out in the aviary.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

prairieghost said:


> Hello, thanks . As for measurements I don't know exact numbers. I'm not a carpenter by any means and no plans to go by. Just an idea. Its roughly 6 foot tall and 4 foot wide on the front and 5 foot tall by 4 foot wide in the back. That gave me 1 foot of slope in the roof give or take. I kind of did a mock up when I was framing to see what it looked like and tweaked it as I saw fit. As for the side, I didn't want it to be square so I made them 3 and a half feet across. This made it easier to reach in and handle the birds if I needed to. I'm not very tall so being a little shallower helps a lot. The door is 36 inches by 24 inches. This allows me to block the entrance with my body so as to not let the birds I need to slip out. The aviary is 2 foot by 2 foot by 3 feet. Hope this helps.


Thanks 

For those who still have the pain of twisting, right click, save picture to the computer and rotate it  thats the easiest way


----------

